# Do you like rewatching tv series/anime?



## Noctosphere (Jan 17, 2019)

When i say rewatching, i dont mean once a year before the new season begins

Im talking about like once or twice a month
For example, its like the 8th time over two years (when i discovered it) that i rewatch one piece
One piece has nearly 900 episodes to give you an estimate lol

So? Do you like rewatching series or anime constantly?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 17, 2019)

Yes I do. Mostly Tv Series that I enjoyed in 1980's and 1990's and I rewatched them in today as well. Never got bored. Loved 1980's and 1990's. Missed my childhood. Dont like 2000 and today.


----------



## ginger_man (Feb 6, 2019)

TV series - no, never. I remember them all, so I just have no fun during rewatching. 
Anime - yes sometimes. One Punch Man is my most rewatchable.


----------



## Psychogoldred (Feb 9, 2019)

ginger_man said:


> TV series - no, never. I remember them all, so I just have no fun during rewatching.
> Anime - yes sometimes. One Punch Man is my most rewatchable.


This very much can't wait for the next season!


----------



## fiis (Feb 9, 2019)

i typically dont, only series ive rewatched recently is GOT. Just loved it.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 9, 2019)

Watched every season of Dr Who numerous times. Also seen every episode of Father Ted so much I can recite every single line of the script from each episode lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 16, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Yes I do. Mostly Tv Series that I enjoyed in 1980's and 1990's and I rewatched them in today as well. Never got bored. Loved 1980's and 1990's. Missed my childhood. Dont like 2000 and today.


Read the OP
That's not the kind of "Rewatching" I was talking about


----------



## brickmii82 (Feb 16, 2019)

Ive watched OPM like 7 times, and DBZ 3 times. Yuyu Hakusho Ive watched 4 times, but I kinda skipped straight to the Toguro tournament saga


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 16, 2019)

I tend to re-watch Squid Girl on a regular basis, I love it too much to not re-watch it.


----------



## brickmii82 (Feb 16, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Watched every season of Dr Who numerous times. Also seen every episode of Father Ted so much I can recite every single line of the script from each episode lol.


I’d watch every season of Dr you, hot stuff 

Ok don’t hate me I couldn’t resist.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 16, 2019)

brickmii82 said:


> I’d watch every season of Dr you, hot stuff
> 
> Ok don’t hate me I couldn’t resist.


I'm too drunk to care lol


----------



## renjiVII (Feb 17, 2019)

once in awhile, I watched these anime whenever I feel like it for old times sake:

- Rurouni kenshin. Shishio arc
- Escaflowne
- Hell Teacher Nube
- Ramma 1/2
- Dragonball. The red ribbon army arc.

there are a lot of other old animes I watched over the decades, so I'm just listing out the best ones I re watch more often than others.


----------



## Stwert (Feb 18, 2019)

Definitely, there’s loads of series I rewatch all the time. Even though I may know what’s going to happen, I still sometimes find little hidden details I hadn’t noticed before. Or I’ll get bits of dialogue the wife’s been talking over


----------



## camW00dS (Feb 21, 2019)

I never do


----------



## plasturion (Feb 27, 2019)

Nope


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 28, 2019)

Personally, I rewatch Black Clover about twice a month, the whole anime
Right before watching the 2 or 3 newest episodes
The battle against Vetto is just too epic to not be rewatched


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 28, 2019)

I don't mind rewatching a good movie multiple times but TV shows and anime are such huge time sinks, and I remember too much of them to make them worth watching again anyway. There are enough new shows coming out that I don't need to rewatch them.
The exception is shows that don't really have much plot, and no continuing story, so I can just watch the odd episode without having to rewatch the whole thing.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 1, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Watched every season of Dr Who numerous times. Also seen every episode of Father Ted so much I can recite every single line of the script from each episode lol.


I love that show so much

*Ted*: There were a lot of sloppy efforts in the best baby competition this year. A lot of very hairy babies.
*Dougal*: Well, Ted, if people aren't even going to shave their babies before the show...


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 1, 2019)

x65943 said:


> I love that show so much
> 
> *Ted*: There were a lot of sloppy efforts in the best baby competition this year. A lot of very hairy babies.
> *Dougal*: Well, Ted, if people aren't even going to shave their babies before the show...


Careful now!


----------



## Cyan (Mar 1, 2019)

I rarely rewatch series. i don't have enough time to just watch all I want, even less rewatch that many episodes.
If it happens, it's because I watched the USA release on day 1, and one year later they get french dubbed and are broadcasted officially on french TV and I watch that again. (only when dub is not horrible...)


----------



## D4X (Mar 31, 2019)

For me it depends on the show, but for the most part I love re-watching things. Currently re-watching Star Trek: The Next Generation and Gurren Lagann. Both awesome shows!


----------



## RayD97 (Mar 31, 2019)

I am always continuously watching Seinfeld forever.


----------



## jopx (Mar 31, 2019)

Certainly! I can't even remember how many times I've rewatched HxH.


----------



## retrofan01 (Apr 8, 2019)

Generally not, except for a very few select all-time favourite shows (Community, Twin Peaks).


----------



## Alicias_lance (Apr 27, 2019)

Yes! Absolutely! I like seeing all the details I missed.


----------



## elizabethprice (Jul 5, 2019)

I hardly ever rewatch/reread anything but for my very special, most loved anime, the death note; I rewatched the whole series with my husband recently, I wanted to remember all the details to discuss with everything with him.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 5, 2019)

Rarely if ever; now if you said the Home Alone series or MouseTrap...


----------



## TheRealKokichi (Jul 8, 2019)

I don't really. Since I already got the plot from it originally, I don't often go back to it. The only exception if a group of us are groupwatching a series I've already watched on something like Rabbit.


----------



## evo-brut3 (Jul 9, 2019)

I don't, because most of the time it doesn't give me the same thrills. I like to start the series in one month and end it up after a few later just to "live" in the mood of it, and rewatching isn't simply the same.


----------



## Hardline (Nov 10, 2019)

I don't have time to watch a movie or a series again .. there is so much to watch and play


----------



## Chary (Nov 10, 2019)

I rewatch a small few certain things during specific seasons or every few years. Toradora has always been a good anime, and especially so around Christmas.


----------



## catlover007 (Nov 10, 2019)

it depends. There are certain shows I used to rewatched atleast a few times, simply because they rerun them constantly on TV, like Phineas and Ferb, certain christmas shows and some other shows, some of which only had a single season, some of them they only had the rights to broadcast the first season (I'm looking at you Fairly Goodparents, or however it's called in english).


----------

